# The worst gift..



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Yesterday was my birthday. Yesterday Xena crossed the rainbow bridge. I'm glad she didn't suffer, and she was never right after she lost Elsa. She was the last of my original girls and my heart is broken. Fly high baby girl.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

She is beautiful! What a horrible birthday.


----------



## zombieninja (Sep 3, 2017)

That's horrible I'm so sorry for your loss! She was so beautiful.


----------



## theratshouse (Sep 11, 2017)

She was such a pretty girl! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

She's beautiful, sorry for your loss! X


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I know this was a couple months ago, but--what a beautiful rattie! She's really special.


----------

